# Ultrasonic fogger and waterfall



## pdoria (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

About to get my hands dirty and start building the frog vivarium. 

The question I have relates to ultrasonic fogger placement inside a waterfall.

My idea is to make an inside pool of sorts where the water falls. Sort of a cup to hold the fogger within ... this will be located near topside and will have a removable top for easy replacement of the fogger.

Anyone tried this before? 

Is there anything I should be aware of (besides protecting the water exit with a screen) ?

TIA for your thoughts 

Pedro.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to have a fogger, but got rid of it. I never tried to incorporate it into a water feature. I keep my setups far more simplistic now and am happy with the results and relieved with the low maintenance. Then again I have more setups now and simple is the only way to go for me.


----------



## Peakone (Sep 9, 2011)

I have this kind of fogger in my paludarium. It makes nice fog for 19gallon tank, BUT recently i got told that the ultrasonic machine creates too high vibrations that could stress the inhabitants to death and it must not be placed inside a tank.

Nobody could confirm or deny this statement so far.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I can only tell you that I had my finger close but not touching the silver disc in a ultrasonic when it was running and it was extremely uncomfortable. My fingers are callused enough to put out a cigarette without blistering from years of welding. Btw I think you have an excellent idea!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Pedro-

It has been reported by many, that the type of fogger you are considering can easily overheat the surrounding water which may lead to the death of the tanks inhabitants.

Here is the safer alternative....http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...eally-easy-ultrasonic-humidifier-journal.html


----------



## pdoria (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your thoughts. Appreciated 

Given the negative "aura" surrounding in-tank ultrasonic foggers I'm going the external path 

Again thanks,
Pedro.


----------



## hillbilly621 (Aug 28, 2012)

If you do decide to go this way exoterra makes a ceramic waterfall system with a hidden pocket to hide an ultrasonic fogger in


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I made a fogger exactly as you are/were planning. It worked well, and I ran it for over a year without any issues to livestock. when I tore it down, the cavity was actually filled with dozens of snails! the only problem with doing this is that all of the waste, minerals and such from the tank water accumulated on the ultrasonic disc pretty quickly. I had the exo version, so the disc was changeable, but after changing it a couple times, I just quit using it. it took a little while fine tuning the resivoir shape that the fogger sat in to get the best output. I covered the outlet with hardware cloth, screen will be too small to let the fog through. water dropplets actually form on the screen, blocking the fog. if you have the room, I would recommend the external version. it is much easier, and will last longer. the only way that I would use the in-tank again would be if I didn't have the room for the external unit.
hope this helps, mike.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

also, the ultra sonic foggers don't heat the water, they vibrate "ultra sonically", (very fast). I put my finger directly over the output, and didn't feel any heat, just a shocking sensation. I would deffinitely recommend some sort of barrier to keep your livestock from contacting it. 
mike


----------



## pdoria (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Mike for your detailed answer 

The reason why I thought of an in-tank fogger in the 1st place is that I find the falling mist a very interesting feature in a vivarium. 

Adding to that the prices for ultrasonic foggers in ebay (from Hong Kong) are just peanuts! 
Wouldn't mind replacing it, say, every 6 months or so because I was going to buy like a dozen of them right away  And was planning an easy-to-replace-enclosure for it 

You might have given new wind to this idea Mike! 

BR,
Pedro


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Ultra sonic foggers will fail prematurely if they are exposed to any water with
minerals in it. only use R.O. water or D.I. water. 
and don't forget to use the search function on this
much discussed topic.any fogger for house hold use will work as long as you can remove the outlet vent and insert a PVC fitting in to attach a hose. I used Teflon tape to build up the diameter of the fitting so it sealed a little better. I found mine at Target, it holds close to a gallon of water. works
great. It has been running for 2 yrs. every 3 hrs. for 10 min cycles.
keeps humidity very high. my vitatus sing when it comes on.


----------

